
Ask HN: Is there “Upvoted”(podcast) for HN? - rayalez
I wish there was a weekly podcast that summarizes everything important that happened on HN.<p>Do you know if there is something like that?
======
minimaxir
YC company One Month did a video podcast about HN:
[http://hackernewsnation.com/](http://hackernewsnation.com/)

It was very dudebro.

YC company Heavybit did one too which was also dudebro but less-so since it
was audio only. (it appears they deleted the podcast)

Bottom line: there's no reason for a HN podcast. Not much happens since it's
mostly a link-aggregator with little meta-discussion.

------
pavornyoh
Hopefully, someone answers. But to add, it will be nice to have weekly AMAs
also. That will be pretty cool.

